# Great PDC Story



## aaleaman (Apr 1, 2008)

From today's New York Times: Back From War, Back At The Wheel

Here's the first few paragraphs to whet your appetite:

"ROLLING up to the starting line on one of the tracks at the BMW Performance Center, Cpl. Ray Hennagir, who lost both legs and four fingers of his left hand to an improvised explosive device in Iraq, got right to the point.

"You picked a good course to ride with me on," he said. "I like to go fast."

With that, he yanked back the hand lever that controls the throttle of a specially outfitted 2008 BMW 650i coupe. Two seconds later he was approaching turn one, a sharp left, at about 40 miles an hour. He slammed on the brakes by pushing the lever forward, hurled the car sideways and then accelerated hard into a sweeping right-hander. "


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Corporal Lyon was severely injured in a mortar attack. The shell took his left leg above the knee, broke his jaw in several places and left him with nerve and shrapnel injuries. He walks on a prosthetic leg and has been training himself to push a clutch pedal. It***8217;s not easy, as all the force must be applied through the prosthetic leg using only his hip muscles.


That's awesome ... the dude lost a leg and still insists on driving a manual gearbox. Good for him!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> That's awesome ... the dude lost a leg and still insists on driving a manual gearbox. Good for him!


*correction* Both Legs and 4 fingers


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

aaleaman said:


> *Great PDC Story*


It is a great story but PDC is parking distance control.


----------

